
This firm already microchips employees. Could your ailing relative be next? - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/08/23/this-firm-already-microchips-employees-could-your-ailing-relative-be-next/
======
LinuxBender
Calling dibs on chip number 666!

Just kidding, I would not allow my employer to do this.

